

The 37signals Podcast - nwjsmith
http://37signals.com/podcast
37signals have started their own podcast.
======
spencerfry
From dhh in the podcast: "The 37signals' job board made 1.5 million in the
past 18 months for 1 and a 1/2 days of work." Not too shabby. But you gotta
remember that that was 5 years of community building that made that revenue
possible.

~~~
petercooper
Just ran some rough numbers for the fun of it.. no hard science here.

$1.5m over 18 months works out at about $2777 per day. Currently there are 135
jobs on the job board - we'll assume they're all $300 jobs (they also offer
$50 listings for internships). This averages out (on the 30 day lifetime) to
about 4.5 jobs posted per day over the last month, or $1350 of revenue - less
than half the revenue necessary to meet the trend..

------
adamhowell
2 books, content & product blogs, Twitter accounts, countless interviews &
presentations, & now a podcast -- all driven by a consistent, unique message
and business transparency.

After watching 37s over the years, anyone who hires a PR firm today hasn't
been paying attention.

(Having said that, I don't know how they find the time for it all.)

~~~
webwright
"After watching 37s over the years, anyone who hires a PR firm today hasn't
been paying attention."

A PR firm is just a different path to the same destination, though most of
them DO suck.

Believe it or not, there ARE PR firms out there that chase a similar strategy
to 37s. The 37s guys are awesome at PR. If you are not awesome at PR, then you
can hire a firm. But yeah, if you hire a crappy firm that sends out press
releases, you probably HAVEN'T been paying attention (and neither has the PR
firm).

~~~
iseff
Surprisingly, a few years ago (2006), I received some mail from a PR firm who
actually represented 37S. Whether or not they still use a firm, I'm not sure,
but it's interesting to note that this success wasn't entirely built from
their blog.

~~~
j_b_f
Was it Blast Media? This old SvN blog post from Dec 07 talks about how they
used them on a free trial:
[http://37signals.com/svn/posts/741-ask-37signals-10-ways-
to-...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/741-ask-37signals-10-ways-to-get-ink)

another reference: <http://37signals.com/svn/posts/307-what-do-you-want-to-
know>

How do I remember all this junk and not stuff that really matters?!

~~~
j_b_f
@access_denied - wow, that actually makes me feel better. One other thing I
wanted to point out was that it's not as if this came naturally to these guys;
they have worked really hard for a very long time to get where they are.

------
run4yourlives
My mod-up should be considered shared by 37signals and the product they
mention in the "CEO Office Hours" post, Grasshopper.

